# a couple of dankung questions



## Chad Stenger (Aug 1, 2013)

So I ordered a dankung western hunter and have had a couple of problems.

1) one of the bands tore at the pouch attaching point after maybe 100 shots
2) after about 300 shots I had a band break at the fork attaching point inbetween the ball and the fork, and noticed that the other three were about to break also.
3) the bands in general I noticed had small tears in them that are getting bigger and bigger 
4) what is the difference between yellow 2050 bands and black 2050 bands?

Are these things normal for these slingshots? Or are there ways to fix them?

Thanks for your help


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

The black stand up to UV a little better, and sometimes seem a bit stiffer to me. As far as the tears I have never had that problem so I cant say. I guess as with anything else some times you just get a bad batch.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Dankung typically sets their bands up really short, too, which will shorten the life.


----------



## Chad Stenger (Aug 1, 2013)

So what is the typical band length for a 28 inch draw?


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Divide 4 into your draw length = 7 ". Its aways a good formula to start at.


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

Take a piece of the band that's in good shape, measure how long the part between your hands is, stretch that section as far as you can. That will be your elongation factor with that type of elastic. Divide your draw length by that elongation factor and that's how long your bands should be for maximum acceleration with that elastic. Make them a little longer if you want them to last longer.

For band life, make sure the pouch and fork ties are done with something wide and soft. I like file binder rubber bands. If you use string, it digs into the band more. I find it help to have a little extra outside the binder.


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

When you say western hunter is that what you meant because that one uses looped tubes if you're on about the western sniper then that uses ball in tube method...if that is the case then it happens with ball in tube method because the ball is trying to get through the rubber when you pull as the rubber thins so the ball gets nearer to metal and it will eventually tear.


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

Good point, TS.


----------



## Malleus (Jul 25, 2013)

I have a dankung style sling, not sure if it's a genuine dankung or not. Anyway, I found the looped bands that it came with far too short,

nowhere near my draw length and completely useless. I replaced them with braided no64 office bands and my sling is now a very potent

weapon. The dankung style is ideal to adapt to any type of bands.


----------



## Skillet (Apr 19, 2013)

I have a coupel of Dankungs and really enjoy them. When I get sloppy and have a fork hit sometimes I think the rubber gets between the fork and the frame and is cut by the projectile. I also felt that the edges of the slot were sharp and sanded them a bit because the band would get into it while shooting once in a while. Don't know if it did much good. Have fun shooting.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Just sounds like your tubeset was too short. The bands I get with Dankung slingshots are always, always, to epic for me to comfortably pull.


----------

